# Clean up tip for spilled powder...is it safe?



## 97th Signalman (Apr 10, 2008)

I know that you are never supposed to use a vacuum cleaner to clean up spilled powder. However, I sometimes get small ammounts of powder that rolls into small cracks and seams in the wood on my reloading bench that can only be removed with a vacuum.

Here is what I am doing. I used a lady's kneehigh stocking as a filter to trap the powder residue in the hose. I inserted the kneehigh into the shop vac hose and folded the open end of the kneehigh back over the cuff of the shop vac hose. I then slipped the vaccum crevis nozzle onto the hose cuff which locked the stocking in place. I then vacuumed out the cracks and crevises on my bench top. Then I removed the nozzle and took out the stocking with the powder residue trapped inside. I took the stocking outdoors and turned inside out and scattered the powder residue to the winds so it can fertilize my lawn. I am quite sure that none if the powder got past the stocking so I am not accumulating a fire hazzard in by shop vac.

All of the powder granules (flakes, sperical balls, or cylindrical granules)seem much larger than the mesh of the stocking so I am fairly confident that nothing significant is getting through.

Do you guys think this is a safe procedure or am I going to make the 11 o'clock news when my shop vac blows up?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I use just a little dust / Shop hand broom.

Take that and the little bit that gets swept up, and toss it into the fireplace in the other room in the shop. No muss, no fuss.

And No, it's not large quantities. Maybe enough to put into the palm of your hand.

Large quantities are put into a bucket of water.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I use a small, battery-powered hand vac to clean up what I can't get with a broom. It has a synthetic paper filter and nothing gets through. 
Pete


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have used a shop vac and/or regular household vac to pick up small amounts of powder for years. I think perhaps you guys are being a little paranoid......Or perhaps I am just stupid. Either way, I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Komrowski (Apr 20, 2007)

I never got the memo and have been using a old vac that my wife retired for about 25 years to suck up powder, primers and anything elce that spills and i cant pick up. Im not the panicing type though whats going to happen? I live a blessed life....


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

I use the wet portion of my shop vac with some water added in the tub to start out. The powder goes into the water and I rinse it out with the garden hose outside or in the bathtub in the winter.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

You'll probably make the local news when that lady catches up with you looking for her stocking


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

I use a brush for leftover powder and spread it in Doecamper's flower beds. Great fertilizer.


----------



## T-Mac (Aug 1, 2008)

I sweep it up with a hand dustbroom....into a dustpan and then use it, in my loads..... :lol:


----------

